

HTML5 Javascript APIs to keep an eye on - daker
http://daker.me/2013/06/5-html5-javascript-apis-to-keep-an-eye-on.html

======
cstrat
I love all this cool stuff coming out. The gap between what Web Apps and
actual Applications can deliver to users is shrinking every few months...

------
bb-1
Unfortunately the Battery Status API is lacking support from other browsers

------
bb-1
Thanks for the post

